# PC crashing during gaming at random times



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am having a serious issue that is preventing me from playing.I am getting a a crash that resets my pc.

It happens at random times mostly after being in a game for 30 mins sometimes less, it just crashes to a black screen and is sometimes unable to even restart.

Here is my DxDiag, if anyone is tech savy and can tell me what is the cause of this crash please help me out.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/25/2011, 13:02:21
Machine name: ANTOUNA-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: 1E657
System Model: 1E657A70
BIOS: BIOS Date: 05/06/10 13:36:26 Ver: 08.00.16
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU K 875 @ 2.93GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.9GHz
Memory: 16384MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 16376MB RAM
Page File: 2181MB used, 30567MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce GTX 460
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E22&SUBSYS_13733842&REV_A1
Display Memory: 4065 MB
Dedicated Memory: 993 MB
Shared Memory: 3071 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1200 (32 bit) (59Hz)
Monitor Name: SyncMaster T260HD(Digital)
Monitor Model: SyncMaster
Monitor Id: SAM03F4
Native Mode: 1920 x 1200(p) (59.950Hz)
Output Type: DVI
Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.8562 (English)
Driver Version: 8.17.12.8562
DDI Version: 11
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/15/2011 03:53:00, 15693120 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4D62-11CF-807A-7F331FC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0E22
SubSys ID: 0x13733842
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Driver Strong Name: oem15.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section005:8.17.12.8562ci\ven_10de&dev_0e22
Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Supported
DXVA-HD: Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 11/20/2010 05:44:23, 350208 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC71C
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC71C
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC71C
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC71C
 FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech BT Mini-Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC71C
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3B37
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC71B
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c71b
| Lower Filters: LHidFilt
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-compliant Bluetooth Mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC71C
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c71c&col01
| Upper Filters: LMouFilt
| Lower Filters: LHidFilt
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 1716.0 GB
Total Space: 1907.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 ATA Device

Drive: D:
Model: ASUS DRW-24B1ST ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) processor DMI - D131
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D131&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_11\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3E&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 3B30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E22&SUBSYS_13733842&REV_A1\4&2BAFFB92&0&0018
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) processor Miscellaneous Registers - D158
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D158&SUBSYS_00120042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&43
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B56&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3C&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D7
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B26&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FD
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BEB&SUBSYS_13733842&REV_A1\4&2BAFFB92&0&0118
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) processor System Control and Status Registers - D157
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D157&SUBSYS_00120042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&42
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 - 3B50
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B50&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E7
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3B&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B20&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: n/a

Name: Texas Instruments 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8023&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_00\4&28867BB5&0&18F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers - D156
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D156&SUBSYS_00120042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&41
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7 - 3B4E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B4E&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E6
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B39&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&EB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) P55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B02
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B02&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) processor System Management Registers - D155
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D155&SUBSYS_00120042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&40
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 3B4C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B4C&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E5
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B38&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&EA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_A5\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D151
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D151&SUBSYS_00120042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&81
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 3B4A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B4A&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E4
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B37&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E9
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_6121&SUBSYS_612111AB&REV_B2\4&3238514&0&00E6
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D150
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D150&SUBSYS_00120042&REV_11\3&11583659&0&80
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3B42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B42&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B36&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: n/a

Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8057 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4380&SUBSYS_ABCD3842&REV_10\4&2ADD5C17&0&00E4
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port 1 - D138
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D138&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_11\3&11583659&0&18
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3F&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D2
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B34&SUBSYS_10123842&REV_05\3&11583659&0&EF
Driver: n/a

Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8057 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4380&SUBSYS_ABCD3842&REV_10\4&12BAE574&0&00E5
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800002,1,1,xvid.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,1.03.0001.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Digital in,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Speaker,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
HD Audio SPDIF out 5,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dx diag doesn't really help us we need to know the pc specs like what power supply it has etc

if its a pc you bought from a shop post the make and model number.

if your getting a blue screen what does it say?


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi green

My setup is barebone kit from tigerdirect

Intel Core i7 4GHZ Overclocked Barebone PC - EVGA P55 FTW SLI Motherboard, Intel Core i7-875K Processor, 4GB DDR3 RAM , Cooler Master HAF 922 Chassis, Thermaltake 850W PSU, Asetek Liquid Cooling at TigerDirect.com

I upgraded the ram to 16GB of Corsair vengeance DDR3 and my graphics card is an EVGA Geforce GTX 460.

I have been having this problem for months now and dont really know what the cause is.

Sometimes I get a blue screen others my screen just goes black and restarts.


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

I am also not running the OC profile like you see in the link. I am running the defualt profile.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why do you need 16GB RAM?

check the temps and voltages in the bios and post them here


----------



## michael_j_allen (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like you are overheating


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

How can I check those in bios. Another problem is I dont see the splash screen for bios on startup. Many times it just goes from black to windows welcome screen.


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

I am assuming either my graphics card is overheating or something is wrong with my power supply. I have giant fans and liquid cooling on the CPU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that could be set up as default. when you switch the pc on keep press del or f2 this should take you to the bios


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

ok and what am I looking for in bios to ensure that my temps are ok?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it will display the temps and voltages. there could be a page called pc health but you will find it. write them down and post them on here


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

Also is there an option to just rest my bios. I want to make sure nothing was changed by TigerDirect in voltage settings. Do you think that an 850 PSU isnt enough to run my rig? or is this a cooling issue?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

i dont know untill you post the voltages and temps


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope this was what you were asking for. I also set the optimized defaults in bios to ensure that nothing was changed by accident.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Including a poor quality PSU's is common for online builders or barebone kits.
Your PSU is made by HEC and they are very poor quality.
Try using the original 2x2GB of RAM.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

they seem to be ok although the 12v is slightly high but its nothing to worry about at the minute.

now you need to do this

go to control panel
click on system and security
click system
click advanced settings
locate start up and recovery
un check auto restart on error

when you get the blue screen the system will not automatically restart it will just hang on the blue screen.

we need the info that the blue screen says


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

My psu is made by thermaltake


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

ok green going to go play now, I am sure it wont be long before it crashes.


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

So started Star wars the old republic, tried to create a character and I crashed to a black screen less than 3 mins of being in the game.

This is the prompt that came up after I restarted manually.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	116
BCP1:	FFFFFA800D274010
BCP2:	FFFFF8800FD0DAE4
BCP3:	FFFFFFFFC000009A
BCP4:	0000000000000004
OS Version:	6_1_7601
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\112511-19015-01.dmp
C:\Users\Antoun A\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-55250-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

make sure your graphics driver is up to date

was there an error that went something like 0x00000008 too?


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

I just went and bought a new nvidia gtx 560 TI and I havent had a problem for the last 5 hours. I am pretty sure something is wrong with my card.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your power supply is not a thermaltake toughpower unit then what Tyree said is correct and most definetly the cause of the issue i.e it damaged your graphics card.

HEC make the thermaltake power supplies but not the toughpower series they are made by seasonic who make the best power supplies with thermaltake being their lowest quality make.


----------



## Exaes (Nov 25, 2011)

What power supply would you recommend. I want to make sure this doesn't happen again. How do I avoid HEC as a manufacture?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

get anything made by seasonic. There are a few but I will name the best

Seasonic (obviously)
corsair (AX,TX,HX and VX models)
XFX
Thermaltake toughpower


----------

